# marinierte Matjesstücke



## Theo (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Feinschmecker,

zu unseren Partys bekommen wir immer Anfragen ob ich ja auch die Matjesstücke mache, da wollte ich mal dieses Rezept hier einstellen.

2 Matjespacks in Öl
7 eingelegte mittlere Gurken
2 große Zwiebeln
2 EL Senfkörner
2 kleine Lorbeerblätter
10 Pimentkerne
1 frische Peperoni
cá 12 Pfefferkörener
1 Zitrone
1 TL Kapern
750 ml Olivenöl
spritzer Essig

Die Matjesfilets in 4-5 cm große Stücke schneiden,

Gurken und Zwiebeln in Scheiben schneiden.
Zitrone schälen in Scheiben schneiden und halbieren.
Peperoni in scheiben schneiden und mit den anderen Zutaten mischen.

Die Matjesstücke und die Marinade Schichtweise in eine Schüssel einfüllen und einen Tag ziehen lassen.

Guten Hunger Theo


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

Matjesfilets ala "Appel" - nur selbstgemacht und wesentlich kostengünstiger.
Hört sich lecker an.
Danke fürs Teilen.


----------



## Heilbutt (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

Au klasse!! Mach ich morgen gleich!!!!#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## djoerni (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

lecker! Dazu Pellkartoffeln... 
Muss gleich einkaufen


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

Ein dickes fettes Lob von mir und meinen Kollegen (die kratzen grade die Reste aus´m Topf!!!)#6#6

Dieses Rezept wird sofort in meine Favoritenliste aufgenommen!!

Einziger Änderungsvorschlag:
Man kommt höchstwarscheinlich mit sehr viel weniger Öl aus...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Theo (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

Schön zu hören, freut mich...

Liegt evtl. an der Matjes-Packgröße, hätt ich noch dazu schreiben sollen.
Da ich 50 km von Holland wohne, hol ich mir den Matjes von dort und die Packs sind wesentlich größer als die hier verpackten Teile.
Die Menge wird wohl fast das doppelte sein.


LG Theo


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

Kannst Du das ungefähr in Gramm oder Kilo ausdrücken?:m

Bei 'nem dreiviertel Liter Öl denke ich mal, hast Du bestimmt 1,5 bis 2 Kilo Matjesfilets, oder?


----------



## Theo (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

Könnten so zwischen 25-30Stck sein was cá 1,5kg entspricht...#t


----------



## prinz1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

hammerlecker!!!
vielen dank für das rezept!
hab gestern das zweite mal nen topf angesetzt, heute zum abendbrot sind die ersten stücke weggemampft.
lecker!
habe übrigens 1,5 kg matjes genommen.
da paßt dann auch das öl in 0,75 liter.
also nochmals vielen dank!!!

der prinz


----------



## prinz1 (13. April 2012)

*AW: marinierte Matjesstücke*

hallo leute

habe den nächsten topf angesetzt mit 1,5 kg fisch.
mein nachbar sabbert schon! der durfte gestern bei der "schnibbelei" mithelfen und wartet dringendst auf durchgezogene matjeshappen.
also nochmals an dieser stelle :

THEO!!!!!   D A N K E ! ! ! ! !        #h      #6

der prinz


----------

